# Stimmenverzerrer im TS3



## Cold Play (6. August 2010)

hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen ob wer ein plugin für TS 3 oder ein kostenloses bis günstiges (knapp 25 euro) programm kennt mit dem man seine stimme im TS 3 verändern kann. Ich und ein paar freunde blödeln ständig im ts rum und einer hat das g35... würde halt gerne mit halten habe aber kein geld für sowas.

ich hab selber schon gegooglet und habe antworten gefunden. allerdings sind die meisten programme entweder teuer, sind nicht mit ts 3 kompatibel, die downloadseiten für demo's sind offline etc...

hier im WoW-Forum habe ich auch einen Thread entdeckt und habe mir das programm runtergeladen aber ich bekomm die demo nicht zum laufen (egal wo ich rauf klicke ich soll die vollversion kaufen... tolle demo)

wäre nett wenn mir da einer vielleicht weiter helfen kann... wie gesagt es müsste kostenlos bis max 25 euro kosten... ich hab leider das geld nicht ansonsten hät ich mir die g35 geholt oder eine sountkarte mit dazugehörigem programm^^ (von fatility gibt es glaube eine^^)

wenn ihr die programme kennt würde ich mich auch über 1-3 zeilen freuen wo es mir ein wenig erklärt wird: funktion und einbindung ins TS 3.

bitte lasst flamereien oder wenn euch das thema nicht passt schliesst einfach das browserfenster.

vielen, vielen dank im voraus

mfg

Cold


----------



## Ministar (6. August 2010)

Mir passt das Thema aber ich hab keine antwort. Würde aber gerne wissen wie es geht. Ich google mal XD




Edit: http://www.softonic....timmenverzerrer

ob das jetzt auch was für TS3 bei ist hab ich noch nicht rausgefunden. aber Skype ist dabei^^

Edit2: MorphVOX sollte auch bei TS3 Funktionieren da es sich angeblich automatisch einklinkt


----------



## Cold Play (6. August 2010)

ah ok danke dir schonmal ich werds einfach mal ausprobieren =)


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (6. August 2010)

Schau einfach mal bei cnet.com unter downloads und such nach voice morphing - da werden ein paar Programme angezeigt. Wie gut und sicher die sind oder ob da ein kostenloses bei ist, hab ich jetzt nich geguckt. Hab sowas auch nie benutzt da ich ebenfalls das G35 nutze. Das ist zwar ne Weile ganz lustig, wird aber lästig, wenn man jedes Mal, wenn man das Teil aufsetzt ausversehen auf so ne Taste kommt und die Leute plötzlich als Roboter oder Gnom begrüßt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ministar (6. August 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Das ist zwar ne Weile ganz lustig, wird aber lästig, wenn man jedes Mal, wenn man das Teil aufsetzt ausversehen auf so ne Taste kommt und die Leute plötzlich als Gnom begrüßt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich würde nurnoch als Gnom sprechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Play (6. August 2010)

http://morphvox.softonic.de/

ah super das funktionier super danke dir =)


----------

